# K-1 tape for sale



## JDenz (Dec 20, 2002)

I don't know who was asking but the K-1 Gp is already out on tape if you want it here is the info. 
Available at the K-1 Store: http://www.k-1usa.net/html_documents/online_store/products_list.asp?p_cat=Videos 

Never in its extraordinary 10-year history has K-1 seen a draw filled with both depth and combatants from such a wide array of disciplines and experiences as it did during its 2002 K-1 World Grand Prix Finals. From a three-time champion to veteran fixtures in the tournament circuit, to a mixed martial arts powerhouse to a former professional football player and wrestler, this end of the year showdown had it all. 

2001 champion Mark Hunt returns to defend his crown, one that he sized a year prior as a little known kickboxer and shocked the Japanese world in doing so. Standing in his way of repeat success, though, is nothing less than a brigade of experience and sheer power. 

Peter Aerts and Ernesto Hoost, the most decorated fighters in history of the sport, each shoot for a record fourth title while K-1 veterans Ray Sefo and Jerome LeBanner aim for their first. And rest assured that a loud impression will be made when 350-pound former NFL lineman and professional wrestler Bob Sapp attempts to become the first American to capture the most prestigious possession in the martial arts. 

Featured Fighters: 
 Ray Sefo 
 Mark Hunt 
 Bob Sapp 
 Peter Aerts 
 Stefan Leko 
 Jerome LeBanner 
 Musashi 
 Michael McDonald 
 Ernesto Hoost


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2002)

I see there are lots of other videos there as well as other merchandise. Also video clips.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 25, 2002)

Ya I was just surprised how quick the tape came out due to the fact that the event just happened


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2002)

So don't expect great production values, eh?


----------



## JDenz (Dec 25, 2002)

Well the fights are probley high quality, just don't expect alot of Production value.  I always wondered why they never pump out the pay per iews to the store that fast all the have to do is tape the pay per view and put it on the market.


----------



## sammy3170 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Well the fights are probley high quality, just don't expect alot of Production value.  I always wondered why they never pump out the pay per iews to the store that fast all the have to do is tape the pay per view and put it on the market. *



The quality is ok.  I am a big K1 fan and went to the K1 world grand prix when it came to Australia.  It was awesome to see Mark Hunt go the distance with Ernesto Hoost.   I am still trying to find a clip on the net of Mark Hunt unloading the 18 punch combination on Jerome Le Banner or Mike Bernrdo (i can't remember which) on his way to winning the crown.

Cheers
Sammy


----------

